# Is this right way of 4 parts writting?



## Guest

If I have melody and simple chords for example like this on the image example: https://i.imgur.com/vU6AWfs.jpg

I colorized some notes in purple, those notes would be much crossing the voices if I do not invert them, I forgot to colorize another G5 in the middle, but consider it ll be inverted too, and than I would get flowing voicing like this: https://i.imgur.com/TDGF7rv.jpg

Well, now I usually use the root, on 2nd image red notes, and I share them on bassoon, bass clarinet, just different octaves, while flute and picolo would be that upper main melody.

Bass trombone tuba again root, melody horns, trombones trumpets.

Maybe I would use third on violas on very low volume, just to add some difference, and maybe violins 2 with root and 5ths by lower volume. Cellos root, bass root...

Is this a right way to combine an orchestral piece?

But than I lose "the right sounding root", it kinda sounds off on inverted chords, hmm...

Anyone to help?


----------



## vsm

From what I see it looks pretty good, but if you had a notational version would help to better understand what's going on there.

It isn't a huge problem to cross voices if that;s required by the counterpoint, but that shouldn't happen for too long, otherwise would be better to assign that line to the other instrument.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I like those five black lines better than whatever you just shared with us.


----------

